# Rebellion Stage?



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

Ugh! Ok, so Eevee is coming up 7.5 months old. She's never been super duper perfect puppy obedient but for the most part, she listens pretty well. ....Except as of lately. Last week or so she can't be trusted off leash because when we go on walks she'll run off and wont come when called, I can't trust her to run from the dog lot to the house anymore when I let them out to come inside because again, she'll run off and not come when called. I end up having to chase her down because running away, rolling on the ground, jumping up and down, tempting her with treats, getting hyper, acting stupid, ect does absolutely nothing to make her come near me anymore. She also is BITING again!!! She gets hyper and starts jumping all over you and biting at you.  I brush her out 1-2x a day and she'll try and attack the brush, this is a dog who's been groomed on a daily basis since she was 6 weeks old, she used to just lay there and sleep while I did it!!

Is this just her being rebellious? Cause she's about to drive me crazy. :nono: I don't remember Chance EVER being like this. And before him it'd been a good 7ish years since I'd had a puppy so I admit, I am relearning puppyhood. Please give me hope that this wont last. :gsdbeggin:


----------



## RocketDog (Sep 25, 2011)

I hate to laugh, but just from reading it does sound like that. I swear, my pup knows today was his 6month birthday. He did a bit of nipping, he ate part of my rug pad, and chewed up some of my wicker chair.  He also barked at the next door horses! Sigh...now he gets to be in boot camp training! LOL!


----------



## MaggieRoseLee (Aug 17, 2001)

It's NOT rebellion! It's a perfectly normal and confident 6 month old pup! When we do a good job raising them, then this is what we get!

It's why that's the age most of us make sure we are in those dog classes. So WE learn to teach them properly right when they start testing their boundarys in the world.

Great post is http://www.germanshepherds.com/foru...44-few-questions-about-command-enforcing.html <--- click that


----------



## GSDMUM (Aug 18, 2011)

It sounds like what mine is going through right now at the same age. She was calming down, not chewing on my toes, more relaxed, etc but the past week she has been wild! She started chewing my toes, grabbing my shoes, and in one night grabbed the chicken off of my husband's plate and then when I got up to get a napkin, she counter surfed and took the chicken breast off of mine and ran under the table. I thought it was safe for a few seconds because I pushed it back on the counter near the wall. THen when I came out of the shower, she was resting on my pillow on the bed ( is time ever up there). I asked her is she wanted a pillow mint and a foot massage!!!
Thankfully we found a dog trainer that works in the home who came within a few days.
She was wild again today with our other dog, and running all over, jumping, gnawing, nipping, and creating havoc!


----------



## ChancetheGSD (Dec 19, 2007)

At least I'm not alone. :rofl: I'm trying to make the best of it but I sometimes just want to strangle her. :X She was doing sooooo good and being SUCH a good girl and then BAM! Out comes the demon again. I tell her we're going to get her an exorcism if she doesn't cut it out!! xD I can deal with the running off, I'm pretty positive I can nip that in the bud and if not, I wont be too bothered if for some reason she always has to be on leash. I've managed this long with it with Zoey. :/ It's just that she was REALLY starting to calm down, she was behaving well, she stopped her whining in the kennel, she stopped her puppy biting, had no problems with me grooming her, she had stopped tearing things up, stopped getting into everything, she was listening to me really well and now it's like she's forgotten everything. The whining is especially starting to get on my nerves. I was SO done with that crying all.night.long. I was SO thankful to have gotten passed that stage and now it's back...:headbang: She also jumps on guest, bites everyone, tries to kill the brush when I groom her, tears things up, drags things around the house that aren't hers, tortures Zoey and she's def become a teenager because everything I say goes in one ear and right out the other with no connection in between. I'm just so ready for this to be done. I want my sweet girl back!  I'm trying to make sure she's plenty tired before I leave for work but it only helps to a certain point. I can take her out and do a mixture of walking/running with her for 4-5 miles in an hour time and she'll act like she's tired and start lagging behind and wanting to lay down and panting but as soon as we get inside and she takes a couple laps of water, she then starts doing laps around the house. I give her stuffed kongs, do mental exercises through obedience training and games like "find it", we play tug, I try working her on a spring pole/flirt pole for exercise, she has play dates with my cousins dogs a couple times a week, ect. She STILL is ready to go go go go GO!!!! I'm pretty convinced she could out do a freaking Border Collie and they're psycho dogs!!


----------

